# Apple Watch



## Julian926 (Apr 9, 2015)

Anybody getting the Apple Watch? Wondering if timeshares like Starwood will allow you to open the door with the watch.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 9, 2015)

I thought this was going to discuss the merits of Fuji vs Gala.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 9, 2015)

Julian926 said:


> Anybody getting the Apple Watch? Wondering if timeshares like Starwood will allow you to open the door with the watch.




Starwood hasn't even deployed that technology to many of their hotels yet, which is likely the first of their properties to get this update. If it's popular, I'm sure it will go to the timeshares and other hotels.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 9, 2015)

It's an upgrade to the battery powered zigbee / zwave radio in the door. 

Now many doors are already RFID but even then it depends if the door can have a firmware update or needs its brains transplanted.


----------



## JPD (Apr 9, 2015)

maybe it could be used as a Disney Magic Band.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 11, 2015)

I went to the Apple Store yesterday to check them out.  It was humorous how the sales folks were treating them with such care similar to what you would experience when looking at Rolex's.  You could only hold it over the cushioned velvet mat and they were wiping each one down after you touched it and played around with it.  You also needed an appointment just to be able to try it on.  Fortunately, there was only a 5 minute wait when I went.

Interestingly, I was told that the stores are NOT going to carry any inventory for the foreseeable future.  You'll only be able to get one through apple.com.  Unfortunately, the online ordering is now giving ship dates of June and I was hoping I could snag one in the store on Apr 24th.  I went ahead and ordered a 42mm Stainless Steel Case with Milanese Loop for $700 with a ship date of June.  That's more than I wanted to spend, but I really didn't care for those sport bands.  They were kind of hard to get on.


----------



## persia (Apr 12, 2015)

Apple and smartphones killed the wristwatch, it should stay dead.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2015)

Just what I want. A watch that needs charged every day. Not.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 12, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> I went ahead and ordered a 42mm Stainless Steel Case with Milanese Loop for $700 with a ship date of June.  That's more than I wanted to spend, but I really didn't care for those sport bands.  They were kind of hard to get on.




The watches themselves are identical in function and are only distinguished by their material. At launch Apple is restricting the combinations offered (watch + band). For instance, I wanted the black stainless watch but it's only available at launch with a particular band that I don't want, and costs a considerable amount. I ordered the space grey sports watch, and doubt I'll use the band it comes with much. 

You will find dozens, if not hundreds, of third party watch bands available soon. I've already supported a Kickstarter campaign for one group that is designing an adapter for the watch so you may use any regular watch band (at the same size), and ordered a standard leather band from them as well. I wouldn't be surprised if I buy several bands over the next year.

In the end I also wanted the least expensive (though I did order the 42mm so it's not quite the cheapest) since this is a v1 product. I expect the bands will work with a v2 product so think it's a small risk to buy other bands but likely won't keep the watch itself more than a couple of years. I also bought AppleCare for just $49 for it.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2015)

My son in law works for Google and each year gets one of their new toys?  At Christmas he was wearing his Google watch.  I have no idea how similar, or not, it is to the Apple watch.

When we saw him last month he was no longer wearing it.  He said it was too big, and didn't have enough functionality to make it worth wearing.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm satisfied with my 5 yo clam shell with text messaging and voice mail removed by my provider, ATT.  Basically I use it to make and receive phone calls.  For everything else I use my laptop.

George


----------



## cp73 (Apr 12, 2015)

I couldn't resist...I ordered one today. Will ship in June. Was I the first tugger to take the plunge?


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> The watches themselves are identical in function and are only distinguished by their material. At launch Apple is restricting the combinations offered (watch + band). For instance, I wanted the black stainless watch but it's only available at launch with a particular band that I don't want, and costs a considerable amount. I ordered the space grey sports watch, and doubt I'll use the band it comes with much.
> 
> You will find dozens, if not hundreds, of third party watch bands available soon. I've already supported a Kickstarter campaign for one group that is designing an adapter for the watch so you may use any regular watch band (at the same size), and ordered a standard leather band from them as well. I wouldn't be surprised if I buy several bands over the next year.
> 
> ...



Was thinking the same about the Sports edition, but the sapphire glass on the mid tier got me to buy.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 13, 2015)

Julian926 said:


> Was thinking the same about the Sports edition, but the sapphire glass on the mid tier got me to buy.




That's a reason I wanted that model as well, but I really preferred the black stainless look, and the only model with that is the black stainless band and it costs $1099...after all, the only difference is the glass and the metal. Again, I figure the entry level model should be a good choice for the v1 Watch. It's a minimum $200 to upgrade to stainless but $700 to get the black stainless with the current packages. I expect they will offer the black stainless with other bands in the near future for less.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## theo (Apr 13, 2015)

*Drink up...*

Not sure why, but the phrase "Cupertino Kool Aid" just somehow popped into my alleged mind...


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 13, 2015)

theo said:


> Not sure why, but the phrase "Cupertino Kool Aid" just somehow popped into my alleged mind...




It's easy to criticize supporters of any popular company such as Apple and try to demean them by inferring stupidity or herd-like mentality. The same was true in the 90s of Microsoft and others... There are numerous rational explanations for supporting Apple's products, even if you don't agree with them. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 13, 2015)

I just saw a really good review on the watch and will ask my 18 yr. old whether he wants (the cheapest) one for graduation.  The review was NOT by Apple and was very positive.


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 13, 2015)

theo said:


> Not sure why, but the phrase "Cupertino Kool Aid" just somehow popped into my alleged mind...



I prefer the cult of Steve Jobs


----------



## theo (Apr 13, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> It's easy to criticize supporters of any popular company such as Apple and try to demean them by inferring stupidity or herd-like mentality. The same was true in the 90s of Microsoft and others... There are numerous rational explanations for supporting Apple's products, even if you don't agree with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Lighten up --- it was just a little tongue in cheek attempted humor, not in any way "inferring stupidity" and certainly not including any criticism of any sort; that's frankly just a hypersensitive, utterly absurd and entirely unwarranted interpretation and conclusion. Most Apple advocates breathing air are surely a whole lot smarter that I will ever be in the techno arena and I would (and I routinely do) readily admit that fact all day long, any and every day of the week. 

For the record, I have *no* beef at all with Apple and / or its' products --- and I never did. My first computer was an Apple IIe in fact, many moons ago and I loved it, kludgy as it may have been. That being said, I will (and I do) readily admit to being greatly amused by the fervor and excitement with which Apple's every new gizmo introduction seems to be anticipated, cloaked in secrecy, announced and received. That's all; no more, no less. Take offense if you wish, but none was intended. 

*Not* sent from my iPad (...I don't have one of those either).


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 13, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Just what I want. A watch that needs charged every day. Not.



+1

OTOH, every morning I do wind my old fashion mechanical watch my wife bought me over 40 years ago.

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 13, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> +1
> 
> OTOH, every morning I do wind my old fashion mechanical watch my wife bought me over 40 years ago.
> 
> Cheers



PS, Sent from my iPad and I do own two of them.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 14, 2015)

theo said:


> Lighten up --- it was just a little tongue in cheek attempted humor, not in any way "inferring stupidity" and certainly not including any criticism of any sort; that's frankly just a hypersensitive, utterly absurd and entirely unwarranted interpretation and conclusion.



I think you know quite well what you were implying, and though I understood you wrote it in jest you must have known how it would be interpreted - absolutely justified and an obvious conclusion. Drinking the cool aid is never a positive statement, and almost always generates a negative reaction.



> *Not* sent from my iPad (...I don't have one of those either).




iPads are great. Even you would likely appreciate one. C'mon, the first sip is free...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 14, 2015)

My wife and  I both have iPad mini's with Retina Display, iPhone 5s and 5c and I just got a 13' Mac Pro Laptop with Retina Display but I have no want of an iwatch right now... I am more interested in waiting to see what they come out with the new iPhone 6s or 7 this September....    I started a class at the church teaching the senior citizens how to use the iPad 2 and many have purchased them and love them....  I LOVE electronics and have bought many through the years... just in the last few have I become a HUGE mac person....   Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2015)

Standing up at a 12 step program: My name is Dave and I'm an iThingy addict.....


Magic1962 said:


> My wife and  I both have iPad mini's with Retina Display, iPhone 5s and 5c and I just got a 13' Mac Pro Laptop with Retina Display but I have no want of an iwatch right now... I am more interested in waiting to see what they come out with the new iPhone 6s or 7 this September....    I started a class at the church teaching the senior citizens how to use the iPad 2 and many have purchased them and love them....  I LOVE electronics and have bought many through the years... just in the last few have I become a HUGE mac person....   Dave


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, it doesn't fail: Whenever someone posts about an Apple product, Android sheep keep coming.    (LOL.. I find this on every forum)

Maybe a bit jealous?


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 14, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Standing up at a 12 step program: My name is Dave and I'm an iThingy addict.....



I am what I am lol....oh gotta go Siri is calling:rofl:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2015)

An Estimated 1 Million U.S. Apple Watch Pre-Orders Placed on April 10 - by Chris Hauk/ MacTrast.com

"It is estimated that there were nearly 1 million Apple Watch pre-orders placed in the U.S. on April 10, the first day pre-orders for Apple’s wearable were available. Slice Intelligence estimates 957,000 preorders were placed..."







Richard


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 15, 2015)

So in 24 hours, just the total pre-orders exceed the entire andriod/samsung watch purchases in an entire year.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Standing up at a 12 step program: My name is Dave and I'm an iThingy addict.....



Very good!  That gave me a good and hardy LOL moment!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear Diary: My Week Wearing an Apple Watch - by Farhad Manjoo/ Personal Tech/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"I picked up my Apple Watch last Wednesday at Apple headquarters in Cupertino, Calif. After interviewing some of the designers and engineers who worked on the device, I was given a guided tour of the watch, similar to what customers will receive when they buy one at an Apple Store.

The device that Apple lent me was the 42-millimeter stainless steel watch with a Milanese loop band, which sells for $699. The Apple Watch’s bands are interchangeable; I was also given an extra leather band (bright blue, $149) and a sport band made of a kind of rubbery plastic that sells for $49.

Over a week, I took notes of the highs and lows of using Apple’s new device. Here’s my diary:..."





 The reporter trying out the Apple Watch in Times Square. Credit Michael Appleton for The New York Times 

and a companion piece by the Author - Apple Watch Review: Bliss, But Only After a Steep Learning Curve
 - by Farhad Manjoo/ Personal Tech/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"It took three days — three long, often confusing and frustrating days — for me to fall for the Apple Watch. But once I fell, I fell hard.

First there was a day to learn the device’s initially complex user interface. Then another to determine how it could best fit it into my life. And still one more to figure out exactly what Apple’s first major new product in five years is trying to do — and, crucially, what it isn’t.

It was only on Day 4 that I began appreciating the ways in which the elegant $650 computer on my wrist was more than just another screen..."

Richard


----------



## VegasBella (May 3, 2015)

*Apple Watch - yay or nay? Who's getting one?*

I love new tech toys and this certainly fit the bill. I am thinking of getting one for myself.

Update. I actually already ordered one but was thinking of canceling my order. I have mixed feelings. It's not going to do the fitness things I want it to do but I would probably still enjoy it and use it. So I'm undecided.


----------



## Ken555 (May 4, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> I love new tech toys and this certainly fit the bill. I am thinking of getting one for myself.
> 
> Update. I actually already ordered one but was thinking of canceling my order. I have mixed feelings. It's not going to do the fitness things I want it to do but I would probably still enjoy it and use it. So I'm undecided.




Not sure what you expect it to do, but I would certainly plan on features to expand over time. No need to buy immediately...just wait to see if apps add the features you want and then buy, etc.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## csxjohn (May 4, 2015)

I know that I'm already sick of the commercials I had to endure during a recent NHL playoff game.

The world is regressing, instead of independence and free thinking it seems peeps are retying the apron and other strings to stay constantly connected to others.

It's definitely not for me.


----------



## Glynda (May 4, 2015)

*Size, etc.*

Looked at them at our Apple Store while waiting for a workshop to start this week and they look so masculine to me though I know that the trend in watches is larger faced right now.  Still, with my aging eyesight, I would have to have the larger of the two sizes and it seems too ungainly for my arm!  

I love new gadgets but this one I'm not sure of even after playing with one a few minutes at the store and finding my heart racing a little faster at some features.  I'm in the wait and see what else they come up with camp right now.


----------



## Julian926 (May 4, 2015)

My wife just used the apple watch in her 10 mile race. It was surprisingly accurate - including giving heart beat metrics and average pace as she was running.


----------



## Helaine (May 4, 2015)

I got it for time, fitness (steps, etc), notifications (the few I get are important), PassBook and Apple Pay.  It does all of these seamlessly and accurately and it does more now and will do more in the future.

I didn't expect it to be this solid - it is a 1.0 product - so it has exceeded my expectations - no glitches or re-boots so far.  PassBook and Apple Pay make checking in at the airport without having to juggle things to get to my phone or boarding pass much easier - also at stores and Starbucks.  

It has replaced my old watch and my FitBit and, if I'm expecting a call, I don't have to carry my phone around the house.

It is definitely not a must have item.  It saves me time in a lot of little ways during the day saving me a little friction each time.  That mounts up and makes my day more pleasant, so it's a must have for me.


----------



## "Roger" (May 4, 2015)

Click here [For New York Times Magazine Cartoon]


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2015)

That got a chuckle out of me!  

Although I have to admit that I bought an iPhone 6+ and love it.

No interest in the watch.


----------



## geekette (May 4, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> ...The world is regressing, instead of independence and free thinking it seems peeps are retying the apron and other strings to stay constantly connected to others.
> 
> It's definitely not for me.



I share the sentiment and will enjoy my disconnected down time.  

It does look like a cool gadget for those into that kind of thing.


----------



## Gaozhen (May 4, 2015)

*Fangirl*

I have to admit to staying up until 1am local time (ok, REALLY have to admit that I failed at staying up, went to bed, and got back up at 1am...) on April 10th to order the watch with my husband. (Glad I did too since by the time his order was done the color I originally wanted - black - was sold out until June, but second choice was available - white - and it turns out I love the white instead.)

But as much of a fangirl that makes me sound, it's also the first time I've done the 1am hassle. 

All that said, I got the watch for a couple reasons:

To "unplug" from my phone a bit more
To have easier access to info like my calendar and texts
To use passbook at airports, and ApplePay at stores
To play with the new connectivity options
To track fitness and sleep

For items 1, 2, 3, and 4, it's doing amazing. I can get a text or alert, glance at my wrist, and if it's not urgent just look away. It thumps to alert me of my next calendar item which is awesome. I can just wave my wrist at the grocery store to pay for dinner ingredients. I can send a tap or kiss or heartbeat to my husband on his wrist which is cooler than I thought it'd be. Haha, actually just got his HR...

For item 5, it's less than I hoped for. Doesn't have nearly the flexibility of workout logging as a FitBit or Up, nor the level of detail...only 4 different workout types are available. It also doesn't track sleep, which is something I like to do.

That said, it's a Gen 1 so I expect great things from the next version based on the huge improvements in the iPhone and iPad next gens, and in the meantime expect to see a lot of software updates to increase capability along with 3rd party apps to fill the gaps.

Gen 1 is also why we only got the cheapest option available...why spend the $$$ when we'll be getting new ones in a couple years, that might work better and thus last longer? :whoopie:


----------



## Glynda (May 4, 2015)

*Questions...*

So the watch does count steps as well as measure distance like the Fitbit?

How far away from your phone can you get with the watch?

Thanks!




Helaine said:


> I got it for time, fitness (steps, etc), notifications (the few I get are important), PassBook and Apple Pay.  It does all of these seamlessly and accurately and it does more now and will do more in the future.
> 
> I didn't expect it to be this solid - it is a 1.0 product - so it has exceeded my expectations - no glitches or re-boots so far.  PassBook and Apple Pay make checking in at the airport without having to juggle things to get to my phone or boarding pass much easier - also at stores and Starbucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelColey (May 4, 2015)

I would like to get one, for many of the same reasons, but I'm probably going to wait for version 2.  I'd like to see an improved battery life and more sensors, and I have a feeling those things will come.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 5, 2015)

How Pebble's CEO Plans to Win the Smartwatch Wars - by Lindsey Kratochwill/ Technology/ Popular Science/ popsci.com

"Eric Migicovsky's not afraid of Apple.

Long before Apple dove into the smartwatch business this spring, a little company called Pebble made a big splash--and set a $10-million Kickstarter record--by debuting an intelligent timepiece that provides emails, texts, and music controls. Pebble Time, its newest iteration, ships this month and builds on the original with a color e-paper display and a built-in mic. But after Apple’s gorilla-size entry into the market, can Pebble stand its ground? Eric Migicovsky, the company’s founder and CEO, gives us his view--and advice for his new competitors..."

Richard


----------



## Helaine (May 5, 2015)

You don't have to have the phone with you on your run.  It will still count your steps and distance and send the info to your phone when you get back.

The 42mm watch has a slightly bigger battery. I'm getting more than one day with it (about 30 - 40% left at bedtime) - but I charge it every night so I don't have to worry about running out of juice!


----------



## Glynda (May 5, 2015)

*Distance from phone...also Apple Pay*

I'm wondering about being out in the garden, working upstairs and around the house without iPhone to receive a reminder, phone call or text on the watch.  How far away from the iPhone can one be? I can see how it would work as a exercise tracker without the phone and I am sure it varies with carrier, strength of signal, etc., but curious about the other features and distance from the phone.

Also, how prevalent are you users finding Apple Pay?  I may not be paying close attention but I don't think I am aware of it at very many places.  Am I just oblivious or are others experiencing this also?

Thanks!


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2015)

Glynda said:


> I'm wondering about being out in the garden, working upstairs and around the house without iPhone to receive a reminder, phone call or text on the watch.  How far away from the iPhone can one be? I can see how it would work as a exercise tracker without the phone and I am sure it varies with carrier, strength of signal, etc., but curious about the other features and distance from the phone.



I don't have one of these and I'm not planning on buying one.  However, from what I understand it has to be paired via bluetooth to the phone or it can be on the same wifi network as the phone.

Bluetooth range is roughly 32 feet.  Wifi will be dependent on the strength of the router.  If you really want to know today, take a laptop or even your cell phone and see how far you can go until your wifi disconnects.  Your question is a good one and I'm sure many others are going to wonder the same.  

The biggest problem with this being an exercise tracker is the lack of a GPS.  I'm sure that's coming at some point in the future since other watch brands already have this feature.


----------



## Gaozhen (May 5, 2015)

DISTANCE: I can be out doing yardwork with the phone indoors and still get calls decently on my watch, but the caveat is that our house isn't a mansion so the distance is fairly reasonable. But at work I've found that when I'm across the building from my office and depending on doors open or closed in the hallways between, the watch can also still get my messages and alerts. 

STEPS: it does count them, and it also fairly accurately calculates distance even without GPS or the phone on. 

PAY: ApplePay is becoming more popular, and I've found it at several grocery stores. It isn't as widespread as I'd like but is popping up in more and more places. Baby steps...

My only real complaint so far is that I have a standing desk...and it still gives me the hourly "stand for a minute or two" reminder alert.


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2015)

Gaozhen said:


> DISTANCE: I can be out doing yardwork with the phone indoors and still get calls decently on my watch, but the caveat is that our house isn't a mansion so the distance is fairly reasonable. But at work I've found that when I'm across the building from my office and depending on doors open or closed in the hallways between, the watch can also still get my messages and alerts.
> 
> STEPS: it does count them, and it also fairly accurately calculates distance even without GPS or the phone on.
> 
> ...



Gaozhen  - thanks for the update.  I would assume that while doing your yard work, you're attached via wifi, and that range should work for a small yard.  Actually, on the wifi - the key is how far you're away from the router and not the distance from the phone.

I do the "stand up desk" deal too.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2015)

Is Bluetooth the only way to pair?  For some reason, I was thinking it could pair via WiFi, too.  That would support a much larger distance.

I have an iPhone 6+, so I can already do ApplePay.  Very few places I've been support NFC payments.  It'll definitely grow, though.


----------



## Gaozhen (May 5, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Gaozhen  - thanks for the update.  I would assume that while doing your yard work, you're attached via wifi, and that range should work for a small yard.  Actually, on the wifi - the key is how far you're away from the router and not the distance from the phone.
> 
> I do the "stand up desk" deal too.



Yes, true, wider range over wifi, didn't put 2 and 2 together! Same for work, though that's more spotty. 

Let me go SQUIRREL for a sec - nice work on the standing desk! I recently got a cheapie treadmill (Amazon of course) that was then hacked apart for walking at my desk too. Thought I'd get motion sick or be unable to work, but it's awesome. PM me if you want info and I can send you pics / links / etc. 

And back to the story.


----------



## hypnotiq (May 5, 2015)

RE: Apple Pay. It may be because I live in a very tech centric area of the country (Seattle) but Apple Pay is pretty prevalent most places I go around here.

Remember, *EITHER* of these two icons means you can use Apple Pay. Most people dont know the second icon means you can use Apple Pay.


----------



## VegasBella (May 5, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Not sure what you expect it to do, but I would certainly plan on features to expand over time. No need to buy immediately...just wait to see if apps add the features you want and then buy, etc.


Yeah I'm going to wait. I canceled the order.

What I wanted most was for the watch to communicate with a heart rate monitor strap via blue tooth and collect data that would then be input to an app on my iphone. I emailed the makers of the app and I talked to people at the Apple store and it doesn't look like that's an option yet. 



Julian926 said:


> My wife just used the apple watch in her 10 mile race. It was surprisingly accurate - including giving heart beat metrics and average pace as she was running.


The FAQ says it's good at tracking movement when the movement is fairly regular like running, but it's not good at things like tennis or exercise classes. And it's not water proof so it can't be used for swimming 



Glynda said:


> So the watch does count steps as well as measure distance like the Fitbit?
> 
> How far away from your phone can you get with the watch?


Yes it counts steps, when you're up and down, and it measures heart rate every 10 minutes or so. BUT the heart rate monitor is not particularly accurate, especially during exercise (it works better when you're still). 

They say within 30 feet but my experience with all blue tooth devices is that you have to be within 5 feet so I doubt the watch really works up to 30 feet away from the phone.



Glynda said:


> Also, how prevalent are you users finding Apple Pay?  I may not be paying close attention but I don't think I am aware of it at very many places.  Am I just oblivious or are others experiencing this also?


I have it on my iphone so I keep an eye out for it. I've only seen it at two places so far and both had staff who were confused about how to use it.



MichaelColey said:


> Is Bluetooth the only way to pair?  For some reason, I was thinking it could pair via WiFi, too.  That would support a much larger distance.


It's a rumor, apparently, and not something Apple is yet disclosing. It appears that the watch can connect to wifi but it's not using wifi to connect to the phone, rather it's using wifi to connect to the internet (for Siri, etc)

http://www.macrumors.com/2015/04/09/apple-watch-limited-functions-iphone/


----------



## Ken555 (May 5, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> I have it on my iphone so I keep an eye out for it. I've only seen it at two places so far and both had staff who were confused about how to use it.




Not surprising. Most retail clerks barely understand how credit cards work. I've had several stores not know their equipment accepts Apple Pay, and in fact told me it doesn't, when it worked just fine. Of course, then there are the companies scared of losing total control of their customers like CVS and Rite Aid and are doing everything possible to delay adoption of Apple Pay until their own system is somewhat workable.

However, when I use Apple Pay I'm extremely pleased with the process. It's easy, fast, secure, and so far quite reliable. I'm looking forward to trying it with the watch!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> It appears that the watch can connect to wifi but it's not using wifi to connect to the phone, rather it's using wifi to connect to the internet (for Siri, etc)
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2015/04/09/apple-watch-limited-functions-iphone/



Your own source contradicts what you're saying here (as well as Gaozhen's personal experience in a previous post).  It does connect to the phone with wifi.

From your source:


> Pogue also mentions the Watch's ability to communicate with an iPhone over both Bluetooth and Wi-Fi, meaning the two devices can communicate indefinitely as long as they stay under the same Wi-Fi connection even when they're out of Bluetooth range, a previously known but still notable aspect of the Watch.


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> They say within 30 feet but my experience with all blue tooth devices is that you have to be within 5 feet so I doubt the watch really works up to 30 feet away from the phone.



My experience with bluetooth devices is that 30 feet actually is about accurate - I know for sure that it's definitely a lot more than 5 feet.


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> What I wanted most was for the watch to communicate with a heart rate monitor strap via blue tooth and collect data that would then be input to an app on my iphone. I emailed the makers of the app and I talked to people at the Apple store and it doesn't look like that's an option yet.



One more comment... The watch has it's own heart rate monitor built into it.  Why would you need it to connect with a heart rate monitor strap also?  I'm sure you probably have a good reason, I'm just curious since I was interested in this feature myself.

.


----------



## Brett (May 5, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Just what I want. A watch that needs charged every day. Not.




a $10,000 watch you have to charge everyday


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2015)

Up to $17,000, depending on your choices.

Of course if you have some gold spraypaint, you can get a Gold one much cheaper...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDAP9OWtQro


----------



## Glynda (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks!*



ace2000 said:


> I don't have one of these and I'm not planning on buying one.  However, from what I understand it has to be paired via bluetooth to the phone or it can be on the same wifi network as the phone.
> 
> Bluetooth range is roughly 32 feet.  Wifi will be dependent on the strength of the router.  If you really want to know today, take a laptop or even your cell phone and see how far you can go until your wifi disconnects.  Your question is a good one and I'm sure many others are going to wonder the same.
> 
> The biggest problem with this being an exercise tracker is the lack of a GPS.  I'm sure that's coming at some point in the future since other watch brands already have this feature.



Good information!  Thanks! I do know the answers now as I already take my laptop and phone using wifi, as well as a bluetooth speaker, outside and upstairs. There would be some problems there!


----------



## Glynda (May 5, 2015)

*Distance and Apple Pay*



Gaozhen said:


> DISTANCE: I can be out doing yardwork with the phone indoors and still get calls decently on my watch, but the caveat is that our house isn't a mansion so the distance is fairly reasonable. But at work I've found that when I'm across the building from my office and depending on doors open or closed in the hallways between, the watch can also still get my messages and alerts.
> 
> STEPS: it does count them, and it also fairly accurately calculates distance even without GPS or the phone on.
> 
> ...




Well that would be annoying! 

Glad to know I'm not just oblivious to Apple Pay.  Thanks!


----------



## VegasBella (May 5, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> One more comment... The watch has it's own heart rate monitor built into it.  Why would you need it to connect with a heart rate monitor strap also?  I'm sure you probably have a good reason, I'm just curious since I was interested in this feature myself.
> 
> .



Because the one that's built in is less accurate than a strap. From the Apple Watch FAQ:



> If you’re exercising in the cold, for example, the skin perfusion in your wrist may be too low for the heart rate sensor to get a reading.
> Motion is another factor that can affect the heart rate sensor. Rhythmic movements, such as running or cycling, give better results compared to irregular movements, like tennis or boxing.
> Permanent or temporary changes to your skin, such as some tattoos, can also impact heart rate sensor performance. The ink, pattern, and saturation of some tattoos can block light from the sensor, making it difficult to get reliable readings.
> If you’re not able to get a consistent reading because of any of these factors, you can connect your Apple Watch wirelessly to external heart rate monitors such as Bluetooth chest straps.


https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204666

But I want it to collect the data from a workout and then be able to _transfer _that data into other apps. Currently, that doesn't happen. You can gather the info and then see it in Apples fitness app but not elsewhere. I'm sure it will change soon enough though.

Edit to add: the types of workouts I do involve dancing and plyometrics mostly but also tennis and cardio kickboxing. None of those are good fits for the Apple Watch heart rate monitor.


----------



## VegasBella (May 5, 2015)

Here's more about how the Apple Watch health/fitness features are not for people who are already active.

http://readwrite.com/2015/04/30/apple-watch-fitness-no-good


----------



## VegasBella (May 5, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> My experience with bluetooth devices is that 30 feet actually is about accurate - I know for sure that it's definitely a lot more than 5 feet.



I must have a lot of interference.


----------



## ace2000 (May 6, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Because the one that's built in is less accurate than a strap.



Thanks for all the info... that makes sense!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2015)

11 Things I Learned During Two Weeks With an Apple Watch - by Martin Bryant/ Apple/ TheNextWeb.com

"It’s now two weeks since I took delivery of my 42mm Space Grey Apple Watch Sport and awkwardly (see point 7 below) placed it on my wrist.

I haven’t tried to do any kind of stress-test on the device here. There are reviews elsewhere online if you want to read about someone trying everything the Watch can do.

My approach was to let the Watch just fit into my life and see what happened. Here are 11 things I’ve learned from a fortnight of using it..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 28, 2015)

Pebble Time Review: The Simple But Effective Answer to Apple Watch - by Samuel Gibbs/ Smartwatches/ Technology/ The Guardian/ theguardian.com

"Pebble’s latest crowdfunding success story doesn’t try too hard, reaping the benefits of a focus on functionality, notifications and battery life.

Pebble Time is the latest smartwatch crowdfunding success story, having broken records by hitting $2m in 58 minutes and ultimately raising more than $20m. But is the watch that works with both Android and iPhone – making it a direct Apple Watch competitor – worth the hype?

This is the second time on the merry-go-round for Pebble. Its first cross-platform smartwatch, simply called the Pebble, broke Kickstarter records in 2012 and reignited the smartwatch industry.

Two models on and, after 1m units sold, the Time is a more modern smartwatch that concentrates on doing a few things very well and doesn’t try to do too much...""





The Pebble Time smartwatch is a simple, effective and long-lasting Apple Watch competitor. Photograph: Samuel Gibbs for the Guardian 


Richard


----------



## Icc5 (May 29, 2015)

*Cupertino*



theo said:


> Not sure why, but the phrase "Cupertino Kool Aid" just somehow popped into my alleged mind...



Hey, am I the only one that lives in Cupertino.  Up to now it has been a great place to live.  Will be interesting to see what 10,000-12,000 more Apple employees does to our growing traffic problems when there new spaceship looking building is completed. 
Not getting their watch because I have no need for it.  You sure need to buy lots of those watches to pay for the new building.  I think I counted 9 huge cranes when I drove by the other day and that is seeing it from the freeway.
Hopefully our draught ends before the added employees arrive.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 29, 2015)

I went in for a demo of the Apple Watch last week, and was pretty unimpressed, more with the relatively useless demo than the watch.  You basically get to put one on and it runs an automated demo on your wrist.  You don't get to play around with it at all, so I left not really knowing anything more than I knew when I went in.

Like the iPhone, I have a feeling the real power of this watch will come in third party apps.


----------



## ilene13 (May 29, 2015)

I thought that I wanted one.  I went to the Apple Store and tried them on.  Well, I have a really small wrist even the smaller size was wider than my wrist.  So I'll stick with my rolex.


----------



## Magic1962 (May 29, 2015)

I ended up receiving a poor mans Apple Watch... a FitBit Charge...  keeps my steps, sleeping habits, incoming phone calls just not pulse...  I am happy with the fitbit.... ONLY have to charge it once a week....  Dave


----------



## x3 skier (May 29, 2015)

After reading the review of the Pebble Time, I definitely would pick it over the Apple Watch, if I wanted a smart watch (which I don't )

Cheers


----------



## ace2000 (May 29, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> After reading the review of the Pebble Time, I definitely would pick it over the Apple Watch, if I wanted a smart watch (which I don't )
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for your expert analysis and conclusion... we've been waiting for you to weigh in on this.


----------



## Elan (May 29, 2015)

The only decent looking smartwatch, IMO, is the LG G Watch R.  And that's what I'd buy if I were buying:







Having said that, they all still strike me as a solution looking for a problem.  I'll likely own one eventually, but only when they've improved dramatically and/or become so cheap that they're just another watch.  For now I'll stick with my trusty Swiss Army, Seiko and Tag.


----------



## ace2000 (May 29, 2015)

Elan said:


> The only decent look smartwatch, IMO, is the LG G Watch R.  And that's what I'd buy if I were buying:



Well, if I was going to buy one of those, which I'm not , I'd take a look at Woot.com's deal for today...

http://electronics.woot.com/?ref=gh_el_3


----------



## Elan (May 29, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Well, if I was going to buy one of those, which I'm not , I'd take a look at Woot.com's deal for today...
> 
> http://electronics.woot.com/?ref=gh_el_3



  That's the 1st gen, not the R.  It's butt ugly, IMO.


----------



## ace2000 (May 29, 2015)

Elan said:


> That's the 1st gen, not the R.  It's butt ugly, IMO.



Thanks for clarifying, I didn't realize that.  I'd be looking into a watch if it had a good heart rate monitor for workouts.  GPS would be a nice bonus.


----------



## x3 skier (May 29, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Well, if I was going to buy one of those, which I'm not , I'd take a look at Woot.com's deal for today...
> 
> http://electronics.woot.com/?ref=gh_el_3



And thank you for your expert opinion as well. 

Cheers


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (May 29, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Thanks for clarifying, I didn't realize that.  I'd be looking into a watch if it had a good heart rate monitor for workouts.  GPS would be a nice bonus.



I'm a little skeptical of the HRM capabilities of the Apple Watch.  My coworker has one, and I saw him the other day with it on.  I asked him about the HRM and he said that its great, showed me how it tracks, etc.  He then told me to try it on and check it out.  It showed my hr at 84-86 just standing still.  I then walked down the hall and back, and it was 92 during my walk.  I told him that it must be wrong, and he said it couldn't be wrong.  He actually had no idea what a hr should be, so he googled it.  He then sat at his desk and just let it track him for a few minutes without him doing anything, not even talking.  His hr was averaging 82 over the 2 minutes he sat there.  Per our google search , it should have been in the 60-70 range at the most.  He then went back into the history and it showed that his hr was in the high 70s while sleeping, mostly mid to high 80s during the days and around 90-100 during his commute.  It all just didn't make sense.

He did read that if you have the strap just a little too tight or a little too loose, it won't track properly.  When I was wearing it, I had it on the right setting for where I would want to wear the watch.  If that wasn't right for the HRM to work, then its useless to me.  For that feature anyway, which is a big one, but not at the top of the list.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 30, 2015)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I'm a little skeptical of the HRM capabilities of the Apple Watch.  My coworker has one, and I saw him the other day with it on.  I asked him about the HRM and he said that its great, showed me how it tracks, etc.  He then told me to try it on and check it out.  It showed my hr at 84-86 just standing still.  I then walked down the hall and back, and it was 92 during my walk.  I told him that it must be wrong, and he said it couldn't be wrong.  He actually had no idea what a hr should be, so he googled it.  He then sat at his desk and just let it track him for a few minutes without him doing anything, not even talking.  His hr was averaging 82 over the 2 minutes he sat there.  Per our google search , it should have been in the 60-70 range at the most.  He then went back into the history and it showed that his hr was in the high 70s while sleeping, mostly mid to high 80s during the days and around 90-100 during his commute.  It all just didn't make sense.
> 
> He did read that if you have the strap just a little too tight or a little too loose, it won't track properly.  When I was wearing it, I had it on the right setting for where I would want to wear the watch.  If that wasn't right for the HRM to work, then its useless to me.  For that feature anyway, which is a big one, but not at the top of the list.



Mine is pretty accurate.  When I feel my pulse the animated beating heart on the watch is in compete unison with my heartbeat.

I'm still not sure how I feel about having to charge it every night.  IMO that's its biggest downfall.  I've had mine for 5 days now.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 31, 2015)

More Models, More Applications: 2015 Set to Be the Year of the Smartwatch - by Samuel Gibbs/ Smartwatches/ theguardian.com

"An estimated 36m smartwatches are predicted to be sold by the end of 2015, as more consumers allow smart techonology to grace their wrists..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 31, 2015)

Apple Says Sporadic Apple Watch Heart Rate Readings Are a Feature, Not a Bug - by Dante D'Orazio/ Apple/ Tech/ TheVerge.com

"When the Apple Watch first came out, it recorded your heart rate every ten minutes, as advertised. After an update last week, however, users noticed that the readings became more sporadic. Now, Apple is responding to complaints by saying that missed readings are by design, not a bug in the watch's software..."

Richard


----------



## Elan (May 31, 2015)

Companies with far more experience and expertise than Apple (Polar, etc) have struggled for years to get wrist worn HRMs to record with consistent accuracy.  I'm not sure why anyone would think a smart watch would be any more reliable than those company's products?  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 31, 2015)

Elan said:


> Companies with far more experience and expertise than Apple (Polar, etc) have struggled for years to get wrist worn HRMs to record with consistent accuracy.  I'm not sure why anyone would think a smart watch would be any more reliable than those company's products?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



As I said previously, I actually think it's pretty decent.  I wouldn't necessarily base medical decisions off of it, but as an exercise monitor I think it's pretty good.  As I feel my pulse the animated beating heart is in really good unison with my actual pulse.

It's maintaining a decent charge.  I'm on a Cub Scout camping trip this weekend and I didn't bring my watch charger (on purpose) and I think it will make it theough the weekend just fine.  I'm currently at 41%.  That being said, having to charge it every day or two I think will be the biggest downfall of this category of product.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 31, 2015)

I'm also driving my parents van this weekend that doesn't have my Bluetooth set up and I've answered a few phone calls off of the watch which is pretty cool.


----------



## Elan (May 31, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> As I said previously, I actually think it's pretty decent.  I wouldn't necessarily base medical decisions off of it, but as an exercise monitor I think it's pretty good.  As I feel my pulse the animated beating heart is in really good unison with my actual pulse.
> 
> It's maintaining a decent charge.  I'm on a Cub Scout camping trip this weekend and I didn't bring my watch charger (on purpose) and I think it will make it theough the weekend just fine.  I'm currently at 41%.  That being said, having to charge it every day or two I think will be the biggest downfall of this category of product.



  Yeah, they _can _be accurate, but they're highly sensitive to positioning and skin contact -- two things that can vary greatly when exercising.  Even the chest straps are sensitive to contact.  

  I think that anyone who buys a smart watch counting on consistently accurate HRM data is likely to be disappointed.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2015)

Testing Android Smart Watches for Travel - by Stephanie Rosenbloom/ The Getaway/ Travel/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"If you want a smartwatch to make travel easier, Apple Watch is hard to beat. But what about all those Android competitors? There are too many to list here, including models from Sony and Samsung. Still, after taking Apple Watch for a test run several weeks ago, I gave a few popular watches for Android users a whirl (one nimble contender, Pebble, is compatible with both Android and iOS devices).

Apple Watch, among the newest additions to the smartwatch market, raised the bar in terms of intuitiveness and elegant functionality. And its travel apps are perhaps the most useful to date. But of course, not everyone wants an Apple. Below, a look at three popular Android options, and the pros and cons for travelers..."





 Our columnist looks at several Android challengers to Apple Watch, and their pros and cons for travelers. Credit Tony Cenicola/The New York Times 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2015)

Apple Watch Is Not Yet a Home Run With Users, Survey Shows - by Aaron Tilley/ Forbes Staff/ Tech/ forbes.com

"There’s been no shortage of gadget reviews for Apple's AAPL -1.24% latest device. For the most part, the consensus is it’s probably the best smart watch you’re going to find on the market today, but the apps aren’t anything to rave about. To date, third-party apps have been slow and clunky.

Research firm UserTesting surveyed 52 Apple Watch users and found roughly the same thing. People like it, but for most people, the device didn’t inspire them to go out and tell all their friends to buy one: 38% of the users surveyed said they’d recommend it to their peers; 35% were passive; and 27% were detractors.

Asking open-ended questions, UserTesting found that third-party apps were the most frustrating or difficult thing about the watch at 19%. These users found third-party apps slower and less reliable than the built-in Apple apps. One user told the firm: “The Apple Watch has lots of potential, but right now it’s under baked. Performance is a major problem, the app screen is an inconvenience, and the ‘apps’ are embarrassingly useless, bar just a few.”..."


Photo by Chris McGrath/Getty Images)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2015)

Affairs of the Wrist: The Apple Watch Comes Between Them by Farhad Manjoo and Vanessa Friedman/ Fashion & Style/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"Is the Apple Watch just for gadget geeks? Farhad Manjoo, our technology columnist, “fell hard” for the watch back in April. But our fashion director, Vanessa Friedman, didn’t feel the sparks; she went public this week with her Apple Watch breakup. The two talked — over email, of course — about their wearable-tech turn-ons and turnoffs. Farhad composed his letters on his 5K iMac, watch on wrist. Vanessa replied from her MacBook Air, her wrist newly bare..."





Earl Wilson/The New York Times 


Richard


----------



## cp73 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ive had my watch now for about 2 weeks and I must say I really love it. After reading some of the early reviews my expectations were pretty low. But now having used it for for two weeks I really think its a great product. Not for everyone but if you enjoy using new tech objects you will. My favorite feature is its ability to get text messages and phone calls. But really its how easy it is to respond. Its easier and a lot quicker than using the phone. I like its function the most when I am at work. I can be anywhere in our building and get my messages. I don't have to carry my phone with me (on same wifi network). And its a lot less obvious then someone using their phone. I am not a heavy user and my battery easily last two days before the next charge. I also like just how it feels on my wrist. Very comfortable, more than any watch I have.


----------



## Julian926 (Jun 14, 2015)

cp73 said:


> Ive had my watch now for about 2 weeks and I must say I really love it. After reading some of the early reviews my expectations were pretty low. But now having used it for for two weeks I really think its a great product. Not for everyone but if you enjoy using new tech objects you will. My favorite feature is its ability to get text messages and phone calls. But really its how easy it is to respond. Its easier and a lot quicker than using the phone. I like its function the most when I am at work. I can be anywhere in our building and get my messages. I don't have to carry my phone with me (on same wifi network). And its a lot less obvious then someone using their phone. I am not a heavy user and my battery easily last two days before the next charge. I also like just how it feels on my wrist. Very comfortable, more than any watch I have.



Yeah, it certainly makes you feel kinda free from the smartphone if you're looking for only important notifications.

My wife is loving it on her runs since it gives her great info such as hear rate and distance.  It's much more functional than her garmin watch.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 14, 2015)

More apps (independent of the iPhone) are now being released. I think this will increase usability. 

I'm still finding the best use for it, but so far I do like it. I agree with others that I'm enjoying reading (and responding via voice) text messages and it's nice to be able to quickly see who is calling rather than reaching for my phone. It is saving me time, and that's the most important benefit I've identified so far. 

I don't like having to charge it every night. I've forgotten a few days to do so...though it does charge quickly for me and I haven't had to not take it with me because it was out of power. I'm going to buy one of those stands to make this easier.

Considering this is a v1 product, I think they've done quite a good job. It's not perfect, and I think it will get a lot better and more functional over time.


----------



## dlca1 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm happy with the purchase, but don't love it as much as an initial iPhone or MacBook retina purchase. have to admit nothing I couldn't live without


Favorite features:
- Apple Pay on the watch when a store offers it. (similar to smart keys and not having to take out car keys from pocket to unlock car or start it)
- I have the os watch 2 beta installed. I have HomeKit integrated with my home automation system. I can now lift my wrist and say "hey Siri, turn off the family room lights. Or "hey Siri, lock my garage door"
- my watchface is linked to my favorite photos. It makes me happy to see rotating pics of my kids or a few of my favorite vacation spots (I have one of wkovrn in there)
- ability to tell add reminders anytime I have random todo items or thoughts using Siri on watch
- the Taptic reminders when you are getting directions and it is almost time to turn


----------



## Gaozhen (Jun 15, 2015)

Julian926 said:


> Yeah, it certainly makes you feel kinda free from the smartphone if you're looking for only important notifications.



Despite what I'm going to say below, I still DO love my Apple Watch for everything else. Notifications, alarms, messages, taps, calendar alerts, composing messages (voice-to-text is a million times better on the watch than using Siri on the phone), etc. I've actually found myself leaving the house without the actual phone by accident, since I'm so used to only needing the watch. 



Julian926 said:


> My wife is loving it on her runs since it gives her great info such as hear rate and distance.  It's much more functional than her garmin watch.



But really? I hate it for working out - the heart rate is not taken frequently enough to get good data e.g. missing the higher rate of a run up a hill and only getting an update back on a flat, you don't get breakdowns of mile pace or elevation, you don't get max HR or time in different HR zones...

...and to add insult to injury, the limited data you DO get is hidden in the Activity app on the phone (no, you can't go into the Workout app and see ANYTHING) which requires multiple clicks to find each day's workout separately. Emphasis on separately - the data cannot be seen comprehensively nor be exported. Even simple step trackers like Fitbit and Up can show you your workouts together, and/or apps like MapMyFitness or Endomondo or Strava. 

If you are in any way interested in data analysis, Apple dropped the ball on this one. Should be fixable with future updates, but in the meantime it's beyond aggravating!


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 16, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Apple Says Sporadic Apple Watch Heart Rate Readings Are a Feature, Not a Bug - by Dante D'Orazio/ Apple/ Tech/ TheVerge.com


That headline is perfect. lol



Elan said:


> Yeah, they _can _be accurate, but they're highly sensitive to positioning and skin contact -- two things that can vary greatly when exercising.  Even the chest straps are sensitive to contact.



Yes, but chest straps are more accurate. And some brands are more accurate than others.


----------



## Elan (Jun 16, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Yes, but chest straps are more accurate. And some brands are more accurate than others.



  And that was my point -- even the accuracy of an inherently more accurate monitoring device is subject to positioning and contact.


----------



## Julian926 (Jun 17, 2015)

Gaozhen said:


> Despite what I'm going to say below, I still DO love my Apple Watch for everything else. Notifications, alarms, messages, taps, calendar alerts, composing messages (voice-to-text is a million times better on the watch than using Siri on the phone), etc. I've actually found myself leaving the house without the actual phone by accident, since I'm so used to only needing the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not the experience that my wife got. I think she did some testing wearing both her Garmin and Apple watch and found that Apple seems accurate.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 16, 2015)

Apple Watch is Far Outselling Its Competitors, According to Millions of Online Shoppers - by Julie Bort/ Tech/ BusinessInsider.com

"Apple hasn't revealed any specific numbers for the Apple Watch, such as revenue or unit sales.

The watch went on sale April 24, and Apple CEO Tim Cook, as you might expect, has been upbeat about its progress. He said in July when the company released its third-quarter earnings that in the Watch's first nine weeks, it sold better than the iPad did in its first nine weeks. So there's that.

But a new report by 1010Data, a company that anonymously tracks the purchases of millions of online shoppers, sheds a bit more light on Watch sales. And the news is good for Apple..."





REUTERS/Robert Galbraith
Apple CEO Tim Cook and model Christy Turlington at the Apple Watch launch event.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2015)

Major League Baseball Bans the Apple Watch?  Not Quite. - by Chris Matyszczyk/ Tech Culture/ News/ cnet.com

"Technically Incorrect: The MLB reportedly told Kansas City Royals' manager Ned Yost he must not wear the Apple Watch it gave him during games. MLB now insists this isn't the case..."

Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 24, 2015)

Swatch CEO takes a swipe at the Apple watch.  Click here.

Obviously not a neutral observer, but interesting to see what he has to say to promote his own product over Apple's.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 6, 2015)

I Finally Ditched My Apple Watch - Here's Everything I'm Going to Miss About It - by James Cook/ Tech/ BusinessInsider.com

"After four months with the Apple Watch, I have decided to pack it up and throw it to the back of a drawer. It just wasn't working out for me (and I gave it a good go).

Here's why: the Apple Watch really stands out. And not in a good way. Wearing an Apple Watch shows that you spent at least £300 on a relatively ugly watch that flashes up text messages and measures your heart rate. There just aren't any killer apps that make me want to keep using it..."





Business Insider/James Cook
Times have changed.


Richard


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 27, 2016)

I got one and I'm loving it.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 18, 2016)

I am thinking about one, but I need to put one on my wrist to see if it feels TOO big. 

I read that it can be worn in the shower and in a pool. 

I have a FitBit that is not working well for me. 

On trips I would like to keep track of my steps/distance. I could do that with my iPhone but I do not have it on my body all the time [as in purse]

I have hearing aids that are iPhone compatible and they would work with the Watch. 

SOOOO. What do you all think, not one year in???

Plus, what bands would be waterproof??


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 21, 2016)

I bought one yesterday. I have read that it is water resistant but I took it off to shower. It works well with the hearing aids, so that is a plus feature.


----------



## Julian926 (Apr 21, 2016)

My wife has one and she loves it. 

The main knock is that the watch isn't a great runner's watch.  Hopefully (according to sources) the Apple watch 2 will have a built in GPS.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 21, 2016)

Apple officially only listed it as IPX7 water resistant because they did not want the possible liability on a new product. In user tests it is far beyond IPX7.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 21, 2016)

Julian926 said:


> My wife has one and she loves it.
> 
> The main knock is that the watch isn't a great runner's watch.  Hopefully (according to sources) the Apple watch 2 will have a built in GPS.



I think Apple likes the co-dependence with the iPhone. I agree with you though, what hard core runner wants to take their phone? It can track without the GPS based on calibration settings but it isn't as accurate.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 24, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I think Apple likes the co-dependence with the iPhone. I agree with you though, what hard core runner wants to take their phone? It can track without the GPS based on calibration settings but it isn't as accurate.



It's very good at tracking distance. It just needs the phone for GPS. I'm not much of a runner but I've used the Apple Watch for jogging and I took it on a 5k and it was very accurate for distance without the phone. It's handy that you can upload music to it so you can jog with just the Watch and bluetooth headphones. 

I've read reviews that compare fitness wearables and one thing they were saying that's nice about the Apple Watch is that it can track distance without a GPS. There are times when GPS doesn't work well and the fitness wearbles that rely on GPS for distance screw up. 

I suspect future versions of the Apple Watch will work with GPS or will have a reasonable fix. For example, there's a bit of storage room on the Apple Watch so it seems like it would be possible to save small portions of a map to the watch prior to an excursion and then be able to rely on that for directions without needing the iphone nearby. 

Already, the newest version of the Apple Watch uses available, known wifi networks to connect the watch and phone when they're separated. I tested this out once with my Apple Watch at home while my husband took my phone to his work. I was still able to receive texts and do other things with my watch that normally would require having the iphone nearby. So... as wifi networks increase and this tech improves the watch will be able to do more and more iphone tasks from far away.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm finally getting in on the game!  I pre-ordered my Apple Watch Series 2 just after 1am Mountain Time, while on a working vacation, on 9/9.  It should arrive on the 16th!  Yeah!!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 12, 2016)

I have one and really like it. I am getting the new one and giving mine to my husband and son to share. I'm living in a different state for the year (but we see each other often) and you can iMessage your heartbeat to someone with an Apple watch. Seems silly, maybe, but totally worth it to me.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 13, 2016)

Haven't been interested until now but am still going to wait a few months and see.  Pre-ordered the 7plus iPhone.


----------



## Julian926 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's finally a runner's watch!


----------



## rhonda (Sep 18, 2016)

QUESTION for those who have owned an Apple watch for awhile:  Should I get a screen cover of some sort?

I'm two days into my Series 2 Sport edition and loving it.  I'm rather outdoorsy and intend to wear the watch while horseback riding, doing yard work, hiking, etc.  I have nothing on it for now -- but should I?  

Do you recommend a screen protector (as I have on my phones), a case cover, etc?  Thank you!


----------



## Helaine (Sep 18, 2016)

It's not a bad idea on the Sport - it can scratch under those conditions.


----------



## Julian926 (Sep 18, 2016)

rhonda said:


> QUESTION for those who have owned an Apple watch for awhile:  Should I get a screen cover of some sort?
> 
> I'm two days into my Series 2 Sport edition and loving it.  I'm rather outdoorsy and intend to wear the watch while horseback riding, doing yard work, hiking, etc.  I have nothing on it for now -- but should I?
> 
> Do you recommend a screen protector (as I have on my phones), a case cover, etc?  Thank you!



It might be too late now, but you might want to consider the watch edition, which has a sapphire glass.  They don't scratch at all.  In fact, you can scrape it on a brick and it won't scratch your glass at all.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 19, 2016)

Helaine said:


> It's not a bad idea on the Sport - it can scratch under those conditions.


I watched an interesting youtube video of deliberately attempting to scratch the Sport face with key (failed), knife (failed), steel wool (mostly failed) and sandpaper (yep -- that created serious scratches).  I'm guessing that the normal sand/dirt I'll get on the watch and the daily handling of hay (both bales and stuffing hay nets) will take their toll on the face.  Do you suggest a screen protector or a case?  (I"m leaning screen protector w/out a case.)



Julian926 said:


> It might be too late now, but you might want to consider the watch edition, which has a sapphire glass.  They don't scratch at all.  In fact, you can scrape it on a brick and it won't scratch your glass at all.


Thank you -- but I couldn't embrace the leap to Watch edition.  I had decided long ago (pre-Watch Ed 1) that 'Sport' was my target.  

FWIW, I washed horses yesterday while wearing the watch.  I enjoyed getting "exercise credit" for doing normal tasks!  Just feeding the horses this morning gave me 40% of today's exercise goal.  Yippie!  I'm barely out of bed and I've already accomplished a good chunk of some random goal assigned to me by my watch.  Warm fuzzies for all!


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 19, 2016)

rhonda said:


> QUESTION for those who have owned an Apple watch for awhile:  Should I get a screen cover of some sort?
> 
> I'm two days into my Series 2 Sport edition and loving it.  I'm rather outdoorsy and intend to wear the watch while horseback riding, doing yard work, hiking, etc.  I have nothing on it for now -- but should I?
> 
> Do you recommend a screen protector (as I have on my phones), a case cover, etc?  Thank you!



I have had my watch since March of this year and I do not have a screen protector. I wear the watch everyday for all activities. It has not gotten scratched. 

I plan to upgrade to the newer version and give my husband my current watch. In fact, he says this was his plan all along!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 19, 2016)

*Size of case*

For women who wear the watch, what size case did you purchase and/or prefer?One reason I haven't purchased the watch before now is that it appears masculine to me.  Another was the lack of GPS.  Now that I am considering it, I am torn on size.  It seems the larger case would be easier to read.  The smaller less masculine and fits the bands better IMO.  So what say others?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 19, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> I have had my watch since March of this year and I do not have a screen protector. I wear the watch everyday for all activities. It has not gotten scratched.
> 
> I plan to upgrade to the newer version and give my husband my current watch. In fact, he says this was his plan all along!


Thanks, VegasBella.  Which edition (Sport vs Watch?)?  Glad for that good report, indeed.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 19, 2016)

Glynda said:


> For women who wear the watch, what size case did you purchase and/or prefer?One reason I haven't purchased the watch before now is that it appears masculine to me.  Another was the lack of GPS.  Now that I am considering it, I am torn on size.  It seems the larger case would be easier to read.  The smaller less masculine and fits the bands better IMO.  So what say others?


Case size was a big debate for me, too.  When the first edition was released we (hubby and I) went to the Apple Store and played with the various configurations.  We thought we would buy immediately ... but couldn't quite pull the trigger on the first version.  However, I did end up talking myself into the larger case with the white band.  Indeed, when pre-ordering my Series 2, I went with the decisions I had made long ago:  Sport (aluminum, silver in color), 42mm, White band.  I'm tall, with long, slender arms and a small wrist.  The watch does look huge -- but so much so as to appear pleasantly like "chunky" jewelry.  Going with the 38mm didn't change that by much ... so I figured I'd go for the larger screen for greater reading comfort.  I'm happy with my decision.

FWIW, I saw lots of Apple watches on ladies of all shapes and sizes at a recent international equestrian event. Most chose the larger case in black (black case, black band) ... although some had the rose-gold colored case to 'soften' the overall appearance.    Again, I was happy I had gone with the silver sport case and white band.

I've ordered a collection of knock-off alternate bands in mostly bright colors (yellow, red, cocoa, and a red/gold woven style) to continue to the "chunky jewelry" theme.


----------



## Helaine (Sep 19, 2016)

Good to know about the scratching.  I bought mine when they first came out and reviews and YouTube videos then said the Sport scratched but did not break easily and the Watch (Stainless Steel) didn't scratch but the glass broke more easily.  I guess things have changed.

I was concerned about the size of the 42mm as well.  I asked a lot of women in the store which they preferred on me and they said they liked the 42mm.  I have medium sized wrists.  After I bought it, I checked in with friends who knew I could return it - they all liked the 42mm.

The 42mm gives you longer battery life and the benefits of a bigger screen (hods more information, easier to read etc.) 

I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 20, 2016)

*Case size*



rhonda said:


> Case size was a big debate for me, too.  When the first edition was released we (hubby and I) went to the Apple Store and played with the various configurations.  We thought we would buy immediately ... but couldn't quite pull the trigger on the first version.  However, I did end up talking myself into the larger case with the white band.  Indeed, when pre-ordering my Series 2, I went with the decisions I had made long ago:  Sport (aluminum, silver in color), 42mm, White band.  I'm tall, with long, slender arms and a small wrist.  The watch does look huge -- but so much so as to appear pleasantly like "chunky" jewelry.  Going with the 38mm didn't change that by much ... so I figured I'd go for the larger screen for greater reading comfort.  I'm happy with my decision.
> 
> FWIW, I saw lots of Apple watches on ladies of all shapes and sizes at a recent international equestrian event. Most chose the larger case in black (black case, black band) ... although some had the rose-gold colored case to 'soften' the overall appearance.    Again, I was happy I had gone with the silver sport case and white band.
> 
> I've ordered a collection of knock-off alternate bands in mostly bright colors (yellow, red, cocoa, and a red/gold woven style) to continue to the "chunky jewelry" theme.




Thanks! I had a workshop at the Apple Store yesterday. They were still too busy with the new event for me to want to take up their time just trying on when I am not ready to purchase so I just "window shopped" the cases and bands. Still torn.  I am 5'4" tall and not slim. I am overweight for my height at a size 10/12. And I do have a big boned wrist. A good many bracelets in stores don't go around comfortably. Still the larger case really looked big to me! If I lived in Florida or Southern California I would choose the white too, and still might add one later, but I still hold to the old rules of Labor Day and Easter for white here.  I wear both silver and gold jewelry and like the look of the pale gold case with the pale silver band but that band appears to only be available in the smaller band/case.  My iPhone is rose gold and I like it a lot but I don't wear pink or peach clothing.  However, I like the look of the rose gold with the navy, dark gray, and pink bands. All black seems harsh.  

I appreciate your response!  I am going to start looking at women's wrists! 
Thanks!
Glynda


----------



## Glynda (Sep 20, 2016)

*Case size*



Helaine said:


> Good to know about the scratching.  I bought mine when they first came out and reviews and YouTube videos then said the Sport scratched but did not break easily and the Watch (Stainless Steel) didn't scratch but the glass broke more easily.  I guess things have changed.
> 
> I was concerned about the size of the 42mm as well.  I asked a lot of women in the store which they preferred on me and they said they liked the 42mm.  I have medium sized wrists.  After I bought it, I checked in with friends who knew I could return it - they all liked the 42mm.
> 
> ...



It's so good to get this feedback on the larger size!  Glad to read that a lot of women prefer it.  Also I did not know that it has a longer battery life!  Another check in favor of it!  Thanks!

Glynda


----------



## rhonda (Sep 23, 2016)

Julian926 said:


> It might be too late now, but you might want to consider the watch edition, which has a sapphire glass.  They don't scratch at all.  In fact, you can scrape it on a brick and it won't scratch your glass at all.


YOU ARE RIGHT.  *YOU ARE RIGHT.*  YOU ARE *RIGHT*.

Yep, I should have purchased the stainless steel with sapphire glass.  I've come full circle on this.  Thanks for planting the seed in my brain.    I was the only attendee at last night's 'Apple Watch Intro' class at my local Apple store last night.  I came home with most of my questions answered and a new leather band.   By the time I'd purchased the leather band (which looks lovely and fully erases the 'sport' look ... making the watch acceptable at the dinner table), I'm <$200 cost difference between the Series 2 Aluminum and Series 2 Stainless Steel cases.  I should have purchased the Stainless case with the leather band to start and then added the white sport band.

I'm still within the return/exchange window -- but there are no Series 2, 42mm, Stainless with either the sport or leather band anywhere nearby for pickup.  If I could have done a walk in exchange I'd be strongly tempted to give it a go!  

For the ladies still deciding ... try on the stainless case with a leather band.  I found the basic tan colored leather band to look really nice on my wrist.  Almost dressy and not the least masculine.  (The darker bands of navy blue and black still impressed me as too heavy / masculine.)


----------



## Julian926 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Aetna and Apple*

Insurance giant Aetna announced on Tuesday it will subsidize the Apple Watch for some of its customers and employees, as it looks for them to live a healthier lifestyle by tracking and analyzing their fitness data.

 One month with the Apple Watch: Pain, joy, and daily experiences
One month with the Apple Watch: Pain, joy, and daily experiences

The Apple Watch Sport edition has been strapped on my wrist for a month and for the most part it has exceeded all of my expectations. It's even better now that I realized I was wearing it wrong.

Read More
Aetna said the Apple Watch program will begin this fall to "select large employers and individual customers" during open enrollment season. While it didn't say how much of the Apple Watch it plans to subsidize, Aetna says it will offer monthly payroll deductions to make covering the remaining cost easier.

Aetna will make the Apple Watch available to its 50,000 employees at no cost as part of the company's "wellness reimbursement program".

http://www.zdnet.com/article/aetna-announces-apple-watch-subsidy-program-for-certain-customers/

Further, Aetna is developing its own iOS apps to remind customers to take their medicine, refill prescriptions, and contact a doctor. The apps, working across all of iOS, will be available in early 2017, the company says.

"We are thrilled that Aetna will be helping their members and employees take greater control of their health using Apple Watch," said Tim Cook, Apple's CEO. "Aetna's new initiatives will be a powerful force toward creating better customer experiences in health care, and we look forward to working with Aetna to make them successful."

The deal is big for Apple, as health and fitness are one of the key selling points of the wearable. At the company's September event, Apple released watchOS 3 with several new fitness features.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 29, 2016)

Glynda said:


> For women who wear the watch, what size case did you purchase and/or prefer??


Mine was a gift so I didn't have a ton of say in it. I was given the larger one.

At first I was a little disappointed because I thought it looked so big but I'm really glad he chose the bigger one because it's easier to touch the apps. My friends who have the smaller version hate it. They say they can't use it at all even though it's cute and small.

Turns out one of the reasons my husband got me the bigger one is that he planned all along for me to give it back to him when the next version came out so we'd both have them 



rhonda said:


> Thanks, VegasBella.  Which edition (Sport vs Watch?)?  Glad for that good report, indeed.



It's a sport one. I got a separate extra band that's metal to wear for certain outfits. I wanted the lightest weight possible because I really hate heavy jewelry. 

I'll get the same type when I upgrade - aluminum case with a sport band.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 29, 2016)

*Update*



VegasBella said:


> Mine was a gift so I didn't have a ton of say in it. I was given the larger one.
> 
> At first I was a little disappointed because I thought it looked so big but I'm really glad he chose the bigger one because it's easier to touch the apps. My friends who have the smaller version hate it. They say they can't use it at all even though it's cute and small.
> 
> Turns out one of the reasons my husband got me the bigger one is that he planned all along for me to give it back to him when the next version came out so we'd both have them



Smart man!  I tried on both and I just couldn't get used to the larger size on my wrist.  I guess it's because I've worn smaller watch faces all my watch wearing days.  I have ordered the Series 2 stainless steel with the Milanese loop band.  I'm fortunate that my daughter works for Apple. She wears the smaller case and also preferred it on me. I was told there is no real difference in battery life. I have a short time when I can return it if I have trouble operating it or don't like it.  It won't even be shipped for 3 to 4 weeks.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 6, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> It's a sport one. I got a separate extra band that's metal to wear for certain outfits. I wanted the lightest weight possible because I really hate heavy jewelry.
> 
> I'll get the same type when I upgrade - aluminum case with a sport band.


Thanks! 

I'm now a couple weeks into my Series 2, aluminum case and have put the watch through plenty of environment challenges:  swimming pools, open ocean, faux-rock pool slides and lazy rivers, steam rooms, rain, horse work, normal bumps, etc.  It is tracking about 50 miles of physical activity each week -- no appearance of scratches or wear.

The only significant problem I have is tracking motion while walking laps on a ship out at sea.  When walking w/out carrying the paired-phone, the watch gave me Zero credit (no distance, no calories).  I s'pose the watch's GPS either didn't find a signal or didn't understand how to credit distance for traveling circles? Carrying the phone while walking at least counts 'steps' -- so I continue to carry the phone.  However, the ship is a fairly wet environment (perhaps moisture on the wrist contributes to the measurement problems?) and carrying the phone is a concern.

I've become addicted to completing the rings each day for standing, exercise and moving (as represented by calories).  I have not yet accepted the watch's suggestion to increase my Move goal.  I'd feel safe doing that for land-based activities -- but am still trying to figure out how it works for sea-based.  (I'm not satisfied that the watch and I are properly calibrated, together, for sea.)


----------



## rhonda (Oct 7, 2016)

Rented bicycles in Lahaina today and took off for Worldmark Valley Isle.   It was very nice having the turn by turn directions on my wrist while riding the bicycles! (Ok, not that navigation was difficult -- but today is my first ever visit to Maui.  It was nice to know how far I'd be peddling between the few turns.)  

I received a couple of Achievement notifications today:  1st Cycling workout, hitting 200% of my Move goal, new Move record, new Exercise record, etc.  I'm addicted ..


----------



## Julian926 (Oct 8, 2016)

rhonda said:


> Rented bicycles in Lahaina today and took off for Worldmark Valley Isle.   It was very nice having the turn by turn directions on my wrist while riding the bicycles! (Ok, not that navigation was difficult -- but today is my first ever visit to Maui.  It was nice to know how far I'd be peddling between the few turns.)
> 
> I received a couple of Achievement notifications today:  1st Cycling workout, hitting 200% of my Move goal, new Move record, new Exercise record, etc.  I'm addicted ..



My wife is very addicted. We're upgrading her Stainless Steel Milanese loop to a Series 2.  Might get the Nike version once it's out.


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 16, 2016)

I have the original, 38mm, rose gold case with a mauve band. I love it, but the band is looking dirty and I cannot seem to get it clean.


----------



## Julian926 (Oct 17, 2016)

KarenLK said:


> I have the original, 38mm, rose gold case with a mauve band. I love it, but the band is looking dirty and I cannot seem to get it clean.



Is it an Apple band or third party band?  The Apple bands are supposed to be very easy to clean.


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 17, 2016)

It is an Apple band, and I have tried a Magic Eraser, etc and it is still dirty!!


----------



## rhonda (Nov 4, 2016)

Got my first scratch!

I just noticed it today ... but I don't recall what happened or when it happened.  The scratch runs horizontally about 1/3 up from the bottom of watch face.  It is ~half the width of the face and is considerably thicker on the left side than the right.   Oh ... well ...


----------



## Julian926 (Nov 4, 2016)

rhonda said:


> Got my first scratch!
> 
> I just noticed it today ... but I don't recall what happened or when it happened.  The scratch runs horizontally about 1/3 up from the bottom of watch face.  It is ~half the width of the face and is considerably thicker on the left side than the right.   Oh ... well ...



https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7015269?tstart=0

You can call and try to get it fixed.  Some people have been successful.


----------



## Magic1962 (Nov 5, 2016)

I broke down bought a Apple Watch 2 sport.... the bigger one.... LOVE IT!!! Just getting used to it, but love it!!! another apple product..... I am addicted!!!


----------



## rhonda (Mar 23, 2017)

Just gloating ... my current move streak is 87 days.  So close to 90 days!  Then 100 days!  I'm addicted to "completing my rings."


----------



## rhonda (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm really enjoying the new Toy Story face added with Watch OS 4.  I'm also enjoying using the new Equestrian workout setting.  I don't know if it tracks much differently than the "Mixed Cardio" I was using in prior OS versions ... perhaps I'll figure that out over time.  My step count was low yesterday leading me to think that the Equestrian workout does not track steps (attributing all steps to the horse, perhaps?) but today's step count is back to normal so ... I'm really not sure what the new workout setting is measuring beyond cardio.

And my move streak continues ... now at 269.  Still addicted to closing my rings!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 23, 2017)

Sadly, my stainless steel Apple watch was stolen in London. Not sure I got enough out of it to buy another. I do miss being able to slap my hand over it to stop a call that is coming in.  I miss being able to glance down at a text.  And I miss setting up a workout and viewing the results. If I do purchase another, it won't be the more expensive one again!


----------



## rhonda (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh, @Glynda -- So sorry to read of your loss!  

Related, my husband wonders, "Doesn't the Apple Watch have similar security as that of an iPhone?  Isn't it basically a useless chunk of hardware to the thief -- or could an Apple Watch be easily reset for use by the current holder?"  Hmm, anyone have input?  Thx!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 23, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Oh, @Glynda -- So sorry to read of your loss!
> 
> Related, my husband wonders, "Doesn't the Apple Watch have similar security as that of an iPhone?  Isn't it basically a useless chunk of hardware to the thief -- or could an Apple Watch be easily reset for use by the current holder?"  Hmm, anyone have input?  Thx!



Short answers: "Yes, there is similar security." And "Yes, it should be a 'useless chunk of hardware to the thief.'"  And "I don't know if it can be easily hacked and reset anyway." 

Longer explanation:

Yes, there is supposed to be security with series 2 and series 3 Apple watches.  _IF_ the "Find My Phone" feature was enabled on the paired phone and watch, one can then check on iCloud.com or use the "Find My Phone App" to track the watch. The GPS should show it on a map.  But there is another big _"IF_".  That's _IF_ watch is also turned on, connected to cellular, wifi, or paired with your phone.  Supposedly another can not use it or reset it unless he/she enters your Apple ID and password. 

Through "Lost Mode", one can disable accounts/credit cards, etc. in the "wallet." And there is an opportunity to have it make a sound in order to search for it.  There is also a setting to send a notification that will show up on the watch face, if the watch is turned on and connected, that states that it is lost and asks the finder to contact a phone number. One can also request notification from Apple when and if it is turned on and connected.  

The good thing is that my credit cards have not been used. I've received no notifications that it has been online and it doesn't show up on a map when I try to track it as my other three Apple devices do. How easy it is to "hack" and reset for another to use, I don't know.  Mine was taken the end of June so I have little hope of it ever being reported as tracked.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 24, 2017)

I earned my 'Thanksgiving 2017' badge yesterday ... but overdid it in the process.  I thought the badge required a *10k* outdoor workout rather than the *5k*.  So, we planned hiking in a nearby preserve land.  The hike was more difficult than I had expected given the steep hills ... and I found myself carrying the dog, on occasion.  As such, we cut it a bit short and only completed 3.5 miles ... the _hardest_ 3.5 miles I've done in _ages_.  The record temps may have played a part in our quickly tiring ... we saw 90, maybe higher.     I was quite disappointed failing my goal and continued outdoor walking around the horse arena that evening while the dinner bird was in the oven.

I reached a total of 9.9 miles (but not all were tracked using 'workout' mode) for the day and earned the badge: 5k.  What?? I thought I needed 10k?  Nope ... I only needed 5k.  Oh, well.  Overkill.

Even so ... I'm still short of miles on my Apple Watch November Challenge of 203 miles.  I'll need to get an average of 8 miles daily through the end of the month.  Do-able.  I can do this.  (Very thankful for the 'life-coach-on-my-wrist' ... giving me goals ...)


----------



## rhonda (Dec 1, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Even so ... I'm still short of miles on my Apple Watch November Challenge of 203 miles.  I'll need to get an average of 8 miles daily through the end of the month.  Do-able.  I can do this.  (Very thankful for the 'life-coach-on-my-wrist' ... giving me goals ...)


Got it!  It failed to trigger on time yesterday ... and put me into a mild scare as the task counter rolled back several miles ... but I received the award early this morning.  Phew.

My Dec challenge is 31k+ active calories.  This is gonna be tough ... roughly double my daily active calorie goal.  Hmm ... sure, I hit 200% of the daily goal now and again ... but not 31 days in a row.  Oh, my.

Anyone else chasing the personal monthly challenges?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 16, 2018)

So ... anyone pre-order the Watch Series 4?

I did ... but later canceled the order.  My status:  I am "sold" on Series 4 as an upgrade from my Series 2 (aluminum) but am undecided, once again, on aluminum vs stainless and size.  Ah, old story ... revisited.  

The feature that most excites me: Fall detection and alert.  
Reason:  I often go horseback riding alone.  I'm out in the backcountry ... if I fell and hit my head ... oh, dread the thought.  That the watch, with cellular service, might detect my fall and initiate a call for help, with my location, sounds awesome.  The little "coach on my wrist" might also become my "life guard"?  Cool!

The watch I put on immediate pre-order (using the iOS app, before the website opened in the early moments of 9/14) was the Nike silver aluminum with reflective silver band.  The one I showed my husband the next morning: the gold stainless with sport band.  He figures I should go for the gold stainless ... thus the canceled pre-order.

At this point, I think I'm waiting to see and handle them in the store.  The silver aluminum bezel suits my style.  The gold stainless, while beautiful, might be too much bling for my life ... and it won't go with my Apple leather band (silver tone hardware).  I'm also undecided on the size.  I have the 42mm Series 2 ... not sure if I want the 40mm or 44mm Series 4.  Thus ... waiting until they hit the stores seems to make sense.  

Looking forward to this upgrade!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 16, 2018)

I bought the series 2 stainless only to have it stolen last year in London. I'm somewhat intrigued by the series 4 but if I buy, it won't the more expensive one. Hurts too much when something happens to it.


----------



## IngridN (Sep 16, 2018)

I'll be in the store on the 21st!!! Upgrading from a Series 3 for the 'medical device' aspects. As I love oversized watches, I will get the 44mm. I have the silver aluminum one and will replace with same. 

Ingrid


----------



## rhonda (Sep 17, 2018)

Glynda said:


> I bought the series 2 stainless only to have it stolen last year in London. I'm somewhat intrigued by the series 4 but if I buy, it won't the more expensive one. Hurts too much when something happens to it.


I thought of you over the weekend when 'shopping' watches nearby via FB.  I saw a lovely, well kept, stainless Series 2 with 4 bands listed at $300.  Once again, I had to reconcile this "want for the newest feature" against a darn-good value proposition.  The Series 2 stainless is lovely.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 31, 2018)

IngridN said:


> I'll be in the store on the 21st!!! Upgrading from a Series 3 for the 'medical device' aspects. As I love oversized watches, I will get the 44mm. I have the silver aluminum one and will replace with same.
> 
> Ingrid


How are you enjoying your new watch?

I spent some time in the Apple Store playing with the new watches and trying the stainless steel (gold) model with my existing bands.  It was a useful exercise.  Yes, I want the larger size ... but I'm going back to the Nike Silver Aluminum body.  Once again I put the Nike version on order ... but by then it was long, long _backordered_.  I'm thinking to cancel it (again) to wait for Black Friday sales.  Until then, my series 2 keeps rocking ... love it. Current move streak is 673 days.


----------



## IngridN (Oct 31, 2018)

rhonda said:


> How are you enjoying your new watch?
> 
> I spent some time in the Apple Store playing with the new watches and trying the stainless steel (gold) model with my existing bands.  It was a useful exercise.  Yes, I want the larger size ... but I'm going back to the Nike Silver Aluminum body.  Once again I put the Nike version on order ... but by then it was long, long _backordered_.  I'm thinking to cancel it (again) to wait for Black Friday sales.  Until then, my series 2 keeps rocking ... love it. Current move streak is 673 days.



Love it! I ended up getting the space gray rather than silver aluminum. Love the face(s) with 8 complications. Now I can get all my main ones on one face although I do miss Minnie telling me the time. She's put a smile on others' face when I accidentally hit it!

Ingrid


----------



## Glynda (Oct 31, 2018)

I keep looking at the 4. I said I'd go with the cheaper aluminum after the loss of my stainless series 2 but I really like the look of the gold stainless and with GPS and Cellular, the price difference isn't so great especially since my daughter works for Apple and I can get the family discount. I'm hoping the smaller will fit the bands I bought for the series 2.


----------

